# My local airport photo sortie



## nuuumannn (Apr 2, 2017)

Just trying out some new gear and trying to figure out the art of feathering props in clear pictures; still stuck on 'Sport Mode' as my manual adjustment pics are just not any good owning to the focal lengths involved.






























































Thanks for looking. Any advice welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2017)

Good stuff Grant.
The 'Sport Mode' tends to almost 'freeze' movement, hence lack of prop 'blur'.
As a rule of thumb, match the shutter speed to the lens focal length, using Shutter Priority.
For example, if using a 200 mm lens, then set the shutter speed at around 1/200th to 1/250th sec, or slightly less if conditions allow.
I normally set my 'film' speed at ISO400 in average lighting conditions, and shoot at around 1/320th sec using a Nikon 300mm lens.
Using a higher ISO will allow slower shutter speeds, increasing 'blur' etc., but of course, for fast-moving subjects, it's normally better to use the slightly faster shutter speeds mentioned above, in order to capture sharper images of the subject itself, but still stop the props from 'freezing' and allow blur.
With digital imaging, using a higher ISO rating is not quite the same as in film, where 'grain' size increases with higher ISO ratings, so, where for example a film camera would be best suited at ISO 100 or ISO 200, it's quite acceptable to use ISO 400, or higher in some cases, without seeing 'noise' in the images, the equivalent of grain reproduction overall.
If shooting fast moving jets, then the same settings can be used, but, if time allows, you can change over to 'Auto', where the camera does the work for you, and will 'freeze' the action. As there are no whirly things, then you don't have to worry about capturing 'blur'.
I admit, I tend to keep my cameras on Shutter Priority, but sometimes change to Auto for jets - then forget to change back, and end up with beaut shots of Spitfires, but with 'frozen' props !!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 2, 2017)

Cheers Terry, all good advice. My problem is operator oriented! Getting panning right is my problem. Practice is what I need. I have a Nikon D5500 and the lens in use on this day was a Sigma 600mm, although I also have a Nikon 200mm, which is quite compact and very handy. I'm wanting to buy a D750, which hopefully I'll have for my UK trip next year and I'll keep the Sigma permanently attached to it. The D5500 is a great size and very light, which makes it ideal for airshow stuff.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2017)

Sounds good.
With the 600mm lens, set the shutter speed between about 1/250th to 1/320th sec. 
Steady panning takes a little bit of practice, but it doesn't take long to master. The main thing to remember is to 'follow through' after pressing the shutter button - that is, continue panning for a short distance_ after_ the shot has been taken.
It's very easy to take the shot and then abruptly stop the 'swing' of the camera, resulting in an unsharp image.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 2, 2017)

Prop aircraft at low throttle need about 1/125 speed in my opinion. Great shots though.

This one is 1/160 at ISO 100:


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice, thanks Andy. Looks good. Taxying aircraft shouldn't be too much of a problem; like Terry says, getting the follow through right is what I have trouble with sometimes. I get half an aeroplane!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2017)

I agree.
Aircraft on the ground can be 'shot' at lower shutter speeds, and if it's possible to use a shutter setting below 1/100th of a second, which, in reasonable lighting conditions, with Image Stabilisation, shouldn't really be a problem, then a complete 'prop arc' can often be captured, along with tip vortices if present.
The first shot below was taken using an 18-55 mm lens, ISO 400, and a shutter speed of 1/125th.
The second shot is a typical 'airborne action' shot - 300mm Nikon zoom lens, ISO 400, 1/320th sec.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 2, 2017)

Head out to a busy street Grant. Lots of cars to practice panning on


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 2, 2017)

Good stuff Terry; like the Beaver shot (arg! Who doesn't!)

Good point Geo, although I'd have to go down to the highway to get anything like the speeds required. I intend to head out to the airport again soon for more practise.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 3, 2017)

Great stuff guys


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 3, 2017)

I found out rather to my horror that we are not allowed to take pictures of my local airport any more. Nor plane spotting shots from the end of the runway even outside the fence. Less than 3 minutes after I had parked the State Police and Airport Police both rolled up and told me to leave the area or risk being arrested. Apparently Homeland thinks anyone taking photos of planes is a potential terrorist. They are apparently even thinking of closing the observation deck which currently is the only place you are allowed to watch operations.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------

